
Chinese Room Thought Experiment - pulkitsh1234
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_room#Chinese_room_thought_experiment
======
wruza
If you take an english person (on their consent and treating them with all
respect) and insert electrodes into their brain, one group after hearing-to-
neural, another before neural-to-speech, you will not understand how it all
works too. You hear the question and hear the response, but have no idea how
it was produced. Is that different? I think it is not.

Now imagine that not words, but ideas appear in your consciousness. And you
don’t have to verbalize them, only think abstractly. Do you really understand
what it is about? Or is your brain “understanding” by picking associations and
[de]verbalize them before/after processing as you were thaught? (language is
not a built-in)

Why do people think that they understand themselves or _something_ clearly,
when there is a large mostly unknown area of psychology/psychiatry and
thinking in general.

A lighter version of criticism may sound like this: is a cpu required to
understand a program it is executing? If yes, why do programs work? If no,
what’s the paradox then. Strong english AI emulates strong chinese AI
algorithm and it all works without the former understanding the latter due to
intellectual/knowledge limits. Maybe some strong enough english AI could
understand chinese by simply figuring out everything from code, data,
snapshots and spare time alone.

